# OUTLAY for Barn Owner to take a boarder for a month



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

What you could do is look around at similar boarding places in your area to get an idea of the prices around there. Everywhere is different right now. Prices for hay, alfalfa, and food are different everywhere!

But, where I am right now...
Pasture board is 350. Includes: free choice hay in winter, feed all month, 2 feedings per day, blanketing if needed.
I believe full board is either 500 or 550. Includes: horse in all night, free choice hay in winter and a few flakes overnight, all bedding (maybe 2 bags of shavings a week? I'm not positive), feed all month, 2 feeds per day, blanketing if needed.

You really just have to look around in your area at the prices  All horses eat different amounts, some horses need bedding changed more, etc. I know I'm not much help but maybe someone else on here can give you some more input!


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

Well, for bedding, try finding local mills and ask them how much shavings are, it's usually cheaper that way. For hay, I recommend buyin in bulk because I find it cheaper. It's up to you whether you supply grain - my stable doesn't so yeah. How much you charge also depends on the facilities you have
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ANeighbore (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks AMP, but I am afraid I did not ask the correct question. I am the one who will have the barn and I am trying to figure out if I get $300/horse for boarding, how much do I, as the barn owner, pay out each month on average to take care of that horse, for feeding, grain, hay, bedding, etc. Thanks again AN


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

ANeighbore said:


> Thanks AMP, but I am afraid I did not ask the correct question. I am the one who will have the barn and I am trying to figure out if I get $300/horse for boarding, how much do I, as the barn owner, pay out each month on average to take care of that horse, for feeding, grain, hay, bedding, etc. Thanks again AN


What you would spend per month on a horse would vary. But I agree that buying in bulk is a good way to go, that's what my BO does.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

ANeighbore said:


> Thanks AMP, but I am afraid I did not ask the correct question. I am the one who will have the barn and I am trying to figure out if I get $300/horse for boarding, how much do I, as the barn owner, pay out each month on average to take care of that horse, for feeding, grain, hay, bedding, etc. Thanks again AN


Don't forget:

insurance
repair/replacement budget (fence, gates, stall, light bulbs, manure forks, and on and on and on)
water
fuel for equipment
manure removal
advertising


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

Amp's answer was right on. You won't know how much you are going to pay until you 1) first find out what the costs are to purchase the hay and grain. 

You will also need to determine what amenities you will provide and the costs of those amenities. 

Horses are basically fed like dogs and cats - based in body weight. Therefore a pony will eat less than an Arabian most barns charge a flat fee and it averages out across all boarders. One horse may eat more of the profits but another will eat less. 

Your best guide is to surf the web and see what your competitors are charging and what services are included.

. Keep on mind though, the other barns may have special arrangements with hay suppliers, wood mills or grain suppliers. Meaning, you may charge a similar price but find you have less left over. 

Are you considering boarding for family or friends or the general public? Will this be a hobby, or for pin money, or as a career? If the general public and as sole income I recommend some business classes. 

Running a barn as a career is more than putting horses in a stall and should be thoroughly planned out. 

You should have contacts for farriers, vets, private insurance. Assistants if you are too ill to work, contracts. 

Good luck.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

Sorry for my grammar and punctuating. I am on my iPhone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I agree with looking in your area for places with similar amenities and starting there. It will be really different for each horse. For example, my draft X who gets 1/2c of pellets 2x/day and 2 flakes of hay morning and night will be quite different from one who eats a qt 2x.day, and 4 flakes.
And yes, don't of the "hidden" costs you cannot do without, as listed above.


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

Utilities. It costs money to light a barn. Also, security my be necessary. Smoke detectors, alarms and fire extinguishers. These need to be maintained. 

Tack rooms need to be secured. 

There are a lot of little details that cost money when overlooked. Writing a business plan would immediately tell you of this is something you want to take on. 

There are also financials and tax ramifications. Is this your private land? How you deduct the property as a business will impact your 1040. Plus you will need greater insurance for injury aside from horse riding. 

First aid kits. Restrooms. 

I can't push a business plan enough if you want to run this as a business.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AndreaSctlnd (Jan 17, 2012)

I agree with everything everyone stated on here. You really need to look at the competition and write out a plan. My stable charges 200/mo and Dee gets a stall at night out all day choice hay and grained 2x a day. I have a cubby for my tack and access to a general tack room where we keep a general supply of first aid supplies. I really don't know how my BO makes a buck as 200/month doesn't seem like that much when you think about all the costs...hay, water, electric, insurance, gas, feed, meds...

Good luck to you! Keep us posted.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If you get this figured out you need to draw up a good contract. Part of that contract will state due date of board and a $5 per day penalty for every late day. Also include that after 30 days the horse will be offered up for sale at the first auction for monies owing. You need to have this or some will walk all over you. Board is paid in advance. Also make it clear that the board rate is subject to feed costs and that you will give 30 days notice if an increase is forthcoming.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If you have your own horses, you might find you have little time for them as you will be mucking stalls, cleaning paddocks, feeding, watering, etc. Sometimes working another job leaves you with no hassle and time with your horses.


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

Ok here goes. we live in ohio:

We will offer horses up to 6 lbs of grain a day and 15 lbs of hay. This is an adequete maintance ration for horses not being worked. If a horse owners wants different feed we charge the price difference or they can provide own feed for 30.00 less amonth (what it cost me to buy feed) 

We produce our own hay that covers part of the year but the rest we count for 5.00 a bale. we purchase for 4.00 but have several hours of getting hay... loading it. driving and putting it in barn. Average bale weighs 50 lbs... so a horse goes through 9 bales a month. I always add 10% onto my numbers bc of potential bad hay etc. 

bedding here is extremely expensive. We can get from local mills occasionally but its not reliable and they are small loads. We purchase a load of shavings for 230 bucks and during the winter we need two loads for 9 horses and in the summer one per month. I figure 50.00 a horse for that per month. But in all honestly its probably more in winter less in summer so it works out. 


So we've got 30.00 for grain (only if we get it on sale so i always account for 50.00)

50.00 for bedding

50.00 for hay

which leaves us of 100.00 in "profit" a month. 250 is about all we can get in this area for board. We have an indoor and the only one in the area too. our barn electric bill is about 100.00 a month. and than you figure in incidentals... broken fence... broken buckets.. corner feeders broken etc... your bill can add up. trash bags for the barn etc etc etc. 

9 horse boarded and i spend about 6 hrs a day in the barn feeding/turning out/cleaning stalls


thats 2250 per month total minus the 150 cost per horse. (-1350)
a whopping 900 a month minus the 100 electric
800

my hours for the month 180 hours (im sure its way more than that thats just an average)

I make a whopping 4.50 an hour for my work IF nothing breaks and needs replaced. 

great. Now youve depressed me and Im going to stop boarding and get a new job


----------



## Tapperjockey (Jan 2, 2012)

Barn owners make money? 

Seriously though.. In general Very little. Most barns operate boarding at a break even, or even a loss leader, but make it up in different things (training, lessons, leases, sales prep, etc). 

(this is assuming you are doing the proper licenses and insurance and maintaining the property, possibly paying employees (legally, like worker's comp, etc). not putting a round bale out every week, turning the hose on for the tank, and calling it good. There are some places that do do that.. and they probably make a bit.. but not too much).


----------

